# uptake on drivers i recently used (morel, vifa, scanspeaks...) personal opinion..



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

tweeters

vifa xt-25
performance: off axis these lose roughly 20% of detail, on axis they are great tweeters, they play very well above 4khz

scanspeak aircirc
these tweeters on every level have a edge over the xt25 mainly when crossed abit lower, fairly good of axis response i ran mine 30 degrees of

tweeters from morel maximo splits
these are fairly good tweeters, up higher 10khz they performed for me better then the aircircs

focal krx2 tweeters
very large tweeters abit harsh, slightly coloured, but they weren't terrible

midrange
peerless hds exclusive 5.5
very good midranges i'ved used them in car with great results, natural, uncolored, very detailed they'll play spectrums of the music where other speakers even with eq you'll never able to bring out well

scanspeak 12m
they are good, slightly coloured and warm with good detail. They're fairly new to to my use currently so i'm hoping to bring more out of them because i did pay dearly for them. but i believe if set up correct i can get the sound from good to great

midbass 
peerless hds 8" nomex
these guys are monsters when it comes to midbass, in car/home once set up correctly also good effieciency i can't say too much more 

scanspeak 8535
they dig low for thier size, with a well extended midrange compared to many midbass i used this thing easily performs a notch up


----------

